# Periodico cessato



## Cleo07

Ciao a tutti!
mi dareste qualche consiglio su come tradurre queste due espressioni? 

La prima è Periodico cessato


Grazie! 



Mi auto-rispondo per quanto riguarda 'periodico cessato' , se non mi sbaglio la forma corretta dovrebbe essere 'Périodique arrêté' .


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cleo07 e benvenut@ in WRF,



> La prima è Periodico cessato
> se non mi sbaglio la forma corretta dovrebbe essere 'Périodique arrêté'



Ci vorrebbe un po' più di contesto, anche per confermare.


----------



## Cleo07

Ciao matoupaschat!
Grazie mille 

la frase per intero sarebbe la seguente:

_ I 3.500 periodici cessati presenti nel catalogo possono essere richiesti al servizio di distribuzione._


----------



## matoupaschat

Suppongo che si tratti di periodici che pur sempre pubblicati non si trovano più in certe edicole. All'edicola qua vicino, dicono che "la revue n'est pas en service", allora, per far corto, direi "revue/périodique hors service/HS".


----------



## Cleo07

Penso che sia un'ottima soluzione anche questa!
Però il contesto della mia traduzione è bibliotecario e ho trovato alcuni utilizzi di _Périodique arrêté _ad esempio in siti come il seguente:

http://www.jubil.upmc.fr/fr/bibliotheques_medecine/bib_dechaume/collections_dechaume.html

dove a périodiques en cours de réception viene contrapposto  périodiques arrêtés


----------



## Cleo07

Ora che ci penso però la differenza potrebbe essere un'altra.
Potrebbero esserci i periodici cessati perché non più prodotti dalla casa editrice, e i periodici che sono ancora in produzione ma per cui la biblioteca non ha più rinnovato l'abbonamento ...


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, io vivo in Belgio (l'uso può differire leggermente dalla Francia) e stavo parlando di uso comune. Ad ogni modo se lo hai trovato documentato a quel livello, c'è poco da ridire.


> Potrebbero esserci i periodici cessati perché non più prodotti dalla casa editrice, e i periodici che sono ancora in produzione ma per cui la biblioteca non ha più rinnovato l'abbonamento ...


Più verosimile!


----------



## Cleo07

Ok, allora vada per périodiques arrêtés!

merci beaucoup!


----------

